# Just started GH hyge, 8 iu eod. Got lumps in stomach where ive jabbed



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Guys ive just started my course origional Hygetropin green top

Which came in 200iu kit

8iu per bottle

Plan is to run 8iu eod morning 4iu and afternoon 4iu

So on saturday I did first jab 4iu morning fine, then sunday did 4iu mid afternoon, also fine

Today Monday morning

I thought Ive got no cooler bag to carry the needle to work with me for my mideafternoon jab

so I just injected 8iu all in one go this morning on waking

with plan picking up cooler bag so I can split dose up again by bringing to work with me

Just noticed now after going toilet before where Ive injected sub q in stomach

it has gone slighty lumpy and can feel lump unders skin where ive jabbed

anyone give me advise here please

I am wanting to use the GH for fat loss along with all the other benefits it brings.

Should I not have jabbed whole 8iu in one go.

is that why its caused this lump


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

It will go down, will just be some swelling.

I inject mine IM to stop this.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

sounds like you possibly jabbed into skin or fatty tissue rather than getting under it. Nothing to worry about, it will disappear quite quickly.


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

typing error guys ment I did 4iu sat morn and 4 iu sat afternoon,, not sun afternoon lol.

excuse this


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> It will go down, will just be some swelling.
> 
> I inject mine IM to stop this.


so have I injected it wrong

I followed how I was advised to jab it

pinching skin between fingers and going in at angle slowly pushing it in rather than fast

then rubing area after with a swab putting pressure on it

Im you do? just with slin pin then yeah

what sites are best for this

and does it give same effect if looking for fat loss round midsection and to tighten up mate


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

If you are using cheap bac water sometimes the injection site can swell up and become an itchy red lump. They will dissipate in time tho. Took mine around a week, also the dosage to which you mix adds the to the irritant. Now I use a decent bac water I have no issues 4iu morning 4iu post wo eod


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

size the pin ive used is 0.3 x 12mm little yellow pin that needle exchange give me


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> If you are using cheap bac water sometimes the injection site can swell up and become an itchy red lump. They will dissipate in time tho. Took mine around a week, also the dosage to which you mix adds the to the irritant. Now I use a decent bac water I have no issues 4iu morning 4iu post wo eod


where do u get this water from mate

as im using sterile water from needle exchange they give me

but got told as im using all 8iu in 24hours then sterile is fine as long as using it in one day

where u get the bacterial water online from ? if ur allowed to say

also PWO u take ur 4iu straight away after training then consume ur pwo shake straight away

or do u waite a whle to consume ur pwo shake carbs/protein after jabbing ur GH


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Dazarms said:


> so have I injected it wrong
> 
> I followed how I was advised to jab it
> 
> ...


I used to do sub-q but switched as I was getting lumps. I use a slin pin in delts now.


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> I used to do sub-q but switched as I was getting lumps. I use a slin pin in delts now.


I might give this a go like

I thought stomach was best area for localised fat loss there

are these pins ok use mate the needle exhange give me for GH

size the pin ive used is 0.3 x 12mm little yellow pins


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

How much bac water are you mixing into each 8iu vial?

You want to keep it down to a minimum and use slin pins. I'd use 0.2ml or max 0.4ml per vial. This will reduce the lump. Pain or swelling can be a reaction to bad bac water too.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Dazarms said:


> I might give this a go like
> 
> I thought stomach was best area for localised fat loss there
> 
> ...


I don't think it has much effect on localised fat loss personally.

That should be fine, these are the pins I use


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Dazarms said:


> where do u get this water from mate
> 
> as im using sterile water from needle exchange they give me
> 
> ...


there's plenty of it on eBay mate, I got mine from America for other reasons.. Bacterialwater supplies

Yea don't think there is any need to worry bout eating around taking hgh Pscarb did some useful articles on that.. I train then jab get home (20 mins later) then eat not a fan of post workout protein shakes think its a load of balls a good meal Imo is enough..

I always inject belly area have seen little results for fat loss wouldn't inject Im.. imo


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Dazarms said:


> where do u get this water from mate
> 
> as im using sterile water from needle exchange they give me
> 
> ...


I use SMS health for bac water, think your right in regaurding to using sterile water aslong as your doing within 24 hours , think the bac water just slows the degrading of gh when left mixed for more than 24 hours


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> I don't think it has much effect on localised fat loss personally.
> 
> That should be fine, these are the pins I use
> View attachment 141833


So how does it work IM

with those little insulin pins

how is that needle getting right into muscle to inject the GH into?

I assumed because pin so small it wouldnt get into muscle enough if jabbing it that way

what sites are best for this.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> I don't think it has much effect on localised fat loss personally.
> 
> That should be fine, these are the pins I use
> View attachment 141833


Is there any diagrams where to inject the muscle (delt) and is it personal reasons why you do or just prefer? Thanks hope the leg getting beter!!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Dazarms said:


> So how does it work IM
> 
> with those little insulin pins
> 
> ...


Along as you're lean enough it'll be fine. I use delts or tricep.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

bigchickenlover said:


> Is there any diagrams where to inject the muscle (delt) and is it personal reasons why you do or just prefer? Thanks hope the leg getting beter!!


I go in the middle of the side delt. It's easiest for me to reach.


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> Is there any diagrams where to inject the muscle (delt) and is it personal reasons why you do or just prefer? Thanks hope the leg getting beter!!


yeah id like to see this

I always though sub q was best with GH

id like see where else I can jab it and how it works as I didnt think due to size the needle it would get into muscle enough for the GH

and that it could just get tapped under skin inbetween muscle causing infections or lumps or worst case scenario abcesses


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

If you've injected your delt with gear you put it in the same place, most peoples delts are lean enough for a insulin pin


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

1. listen to what i tell you mate its the right answer - when it comes to growth hormone lol

2. shoot it subq, in the inner thighs, you get localised fat loss take ADVAntage of this and make the hardest part to get shredded..easier

3. no need to fuc k about splitting the dose jus bang it in pre bed, morning Post workout whenever its still gonna barely make a difference to notice if you split it. not at the lowish amounts in use here anyway


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> I don't think it has much effect on localised fat loss personally.
> 
> That should be fine, these are the pins I use
> View attachment 141833


I have one very shredded leg to say otherwise about localised fatloss brother haha


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> I have one very shredded leg to say otherwise about localised fatloss brother haha


 :lol:

I didn't notice any when doing sub-q. I always use delts now and they are always lean anyway


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> :lol: I didn't notice any when doing sub-q. I always use delts now and they are always lean anyway


I over did my right quad for a few months, without changing sites and not realising in autopilot shooting it in the morning, before long i realised that my right leg is considerably lower bodyfat than my left haha, currently evening up now by jabbing the other haha


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

I was getting lumps when I used the hyge so I switched to genetech genetropin had no problems then:thumb: and I was getting bacs water from bacteriostatic-water.co.uk


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

Its a very common effect nowadays when using some GH brands to cause red, itchy swelling at the injection spot. Its caused because of an error in the manufacturing process during the Freeze Drying phase (unstable freeze drying is causing variable temperature during the deep freezing and thus causing some amino-acids to bind together forming new molecules with around 40kDa). Its easy to be checked this by doing a electrophoresis (SDS PAGE) and you'll see there is a possitive at ~22kDa but also at ~40kDa. The brands having this kind of injection reaction are having a purity with around 5 to 10% less than the intended dosage (meaning if they dosed the vial at 5IU it might be around 4.5-4.8IU in the vial).

I wouldn't worry too much, changing the water won't change anything. It seems injecting with B12 can cause a less pronounced reaction (I yet to know the pharmacological reason behind this case).


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Im using hyge black tops 8iu's in one hit m/w/f. Doing subQ at the top of my thighs, find this better than the belly area and no lumps.

Bac water is from www.bacteriostatic-water.co.uk


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

adam28 said:


> Im using hyge black tops 8iu's in one hit m/w/f. Doing subQ at the top of my thighs, find this better than the belly area and no lumps.
> 
> Bac water is from www.bacteriostatic-water.co.uk


In the belly area you get lumps with inject?


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

SvenPowerH said:


> In the belly area you get lumps with inject?


Abit, Nothing sinister though mate. You will always get a slight lump when you first inject the hgh but disperses fairly quickly ....


----------

